
List of predatory open-access journals - phreeza
http://scholarlyoa.com/individual-journals/
======
lutusp
The solution should be obvious -- rather than list questionable gray-area
journals, some of which are absolutely predatory and some less so, we should
make a list of journals with impeccable credentials, by some vetting process.
Among other advantages, this would result in a much shorter list.

Some will object that this flies in the face of free-expression principles and
smacks of authoritarianism, but to me the existence of hundreds of faux-
science journals, and the occasional story of a perhaps naive scholar falling
into the tar pit, is a much worse problem.

